# 1991 1.8L 8v cylinder head torquing help!!!



## ihaveagli (Jan 7, 2003)

My coworker has haynes manuals and is very confusing. What is the proper cylinder head torque procedure and cylinder head bolts torque specifications for a *1991* 1.8 8v? His book is very vague. Also are the bolts torque to yield and new ones are needed or can they be reused. Thanks greatly!


_Modified by ihaveagli at 4:00 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 1991 1.8L 8v cylinder head torquing help!!! (ihaveagli)*

they are torque to yeild. but many people have reused them with no issues including myself. 1st step 33lb/ft, 2nd step 44lb/ft. for the third and fourth step you turn them 90degrees each time.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 1991 1.8L 8v cylinder head torquing help!!! (ihaveagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ihaveagli* »_ His book is very vague. 

Ive got the Haynes book in front of me...Nothing vague about it..explains it perfectly...Maybe u guys are over analyzing it.

_Quote, originally posted by *ihaveagli* »_Also are the bolts torque to yield and new ones are needed or can they be reused. Thanks greatly!

Oh no here we go again...Yes they are torque to yield...But if ur in a hurry and on budget u can reuse them as long as its a stock or mild stock motor...If u got the extra $25 and bolts are readily available then go for it..

_Quote, originally posted by *ihaveagli* »_What is the proper cylinder head torque procedure and cylinder head bolts torque specifications for a *1991* 1.8 8v? 

step 1. 33 ft lbs
step 2. 44 ft lbs
step 3. tighten an additional 1/2 turn
Bolt tightening procedure
10 4 2 6 8
7 5 1 3 9
This coming straight outa the haynes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 1991 1.8L 8v cylinder head torquing help!!! (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_they are torque to yeild. but many people have reused them with no issues including myself. 1st step 33lb/ft, 2nd step 44lb/ft. for the third and fourth step you turn them 90degrees each time.









Hahaha....u beat me to it epjetta..


----------



## ihaveagli (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: 1991 1.8L 8v cylinder head torquing help!!! (TheMajic86GTI)*

Thanks guys, this is just what my coworker was telling me.
Is there just 3 steps or 4? I.E. one additional 90 degree turns or two times at 90 degree turns?


----------

